# Bigger impact this season: Granger or Jasikevicius?



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Since we have several threads displaying the excitement over the signing of Euro sensation Saras Jasikevicius.. and we had several threads displaying the excitement of the selection of Granger back when he was drafted (although not to the extent of Jasikevicius).. I am wondering who you all think will have more of an impact on the upcoming season.. Danny Granger or Saras Jasikevicius? 

My vote: Danny Granger. Not only do I think he will have a better year than any other rookie in the NBA this season, I think he is a great great player and I can see him getting major playing time as the season progresses. I think Jasikevicius is still too raw to contribute immediately for us.. maybe after the break is when we will see him make more of an impact.

So how about you guys?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I have to say Saras. 

He'll have more of a role with the Pacers. I'm not saying that Granger will not play great, I just think that we'll need Saras more. Tinsley will be hurt at least once, we know that, and Saras will be given a chance to prove himself. Whether he can do it or not, I don't know. I just think that if Saras doesn't play well this season, it's going to affect us a lot more than Granger not playing well.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tought call. They both have two playesr in front of them. Granger is a better player though, so I'll got with him.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Sarunas.

Danny is going to provide some serious relief off the bench, but Sarunas is going to prove the more important player over the course of the season.

Sarunas is going to prove he'll be arguably the most important player off the bench for Indiana. I have a feeling Danny is going to fit in more simply as a quality player amongst the rest of that depth.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I see sarunas getting more minutes, so I think he'll contribute more. Still not sure on what kind of minutes Granger will be seeing. Time will tell.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

My vote goes to Saras...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Definetly Saras. 

He has way more expierence. He had a very nice shot and sees the court very well. Granger, even if he does become good in the future, will need time to develop as a pro. Saras played the college game, so he has an idea what the North American style of basketball is all about, and has massive expierence playing vs awsome players in Europe, and in big games. He played at a level really just lower then the NBA, Granger has alot of learning to do. 

I'd go as far to say that not only will Saras have a bigger impact this season, but also next season.

The far future, Granger has the advantage, as he has more potential and is a much younger player.


----------



## Backpackin (Aug 11, 2005)

Jasikevecius easily, replaces the perimeter shooting lost by Reggie's retirement. Indiana has loads of everything else except for perimeter shooting.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

*My vote goes to Jasikevicius. He will be a role player and since Ron Artest is our main man, Granger won't be seeing very many minutes.*


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

This one is an easy one. Pacersguyusa was one of two voters against Saras-who was another one ? :biggrin:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Backpackin said:


> Jasikevecius easily, replaces the perimeter shooting lost by Reggie's retirement. Indiana has loads of everything else except for perimeter shooting.


Granger is supposed to be a fine perimeter shooter as well. Jasikevicius has been shooting European threes for the last 7 or so years. I know he's supposed to have NBA range, but he may need to readjust.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tought call. They both have two playesr in front of them. Granger is a better player though, so I'll got with him.


You honestly believe Anthony Johnson is getting minutes over Saras? Indiana isn't paying him the kind of money they are for him to third-string it, and I don't know if you noticed, but the Pacers' offense would go down the crapper whenever Johnson was running things.

I can't believe hatred of a player would cause a fan to root against his team's success.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rawse said:


> You honestly believe Anthony Johnson is getting minutes over Saras? Indiana isn't paying him the kind of money they are for him to third-string it, and I don't know if you noticed, but the Pacers' offense would go down the crapper whenever Johnson was running things.


Johnson is the best defensive point guard the Pacers have though. When they need the offense to run smoothly, they'll put in Tinsley, when they need to slow down the other team's offense, Johnson should get minutes. Hopefully Sarunas is just an insurance policy incase Tinsley or Johnson goes down.



> I can't believe hatred of a player would cause a fan to root against his team's success.


I know, it's a very conflicting time for me. I've loved the Pacers for so long, but Sarunas is probably the player I dislike the most on the planet. With Sarunas on the team, coupled with Reggie's departure might make a championship bittersweet. I wouldn't root for any other team though.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Saras, but Danny will be a good addition too.


----------



## parkerj0 (Jul 21, 2005)

They will both make a significant impact. I believe Granger is the 3rd best player in the draft, and although he won't get a lot of minutes, will make all-rookie team. But because Sarunas will definetly get more minutes, he will contribute more. If we judged on a per minute basis, i would go for Granger. I am just happy to have both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't choose on this one. I want to think Saras will be better, but there's always a doubt that he won't succeed. Both players will have to work from 3rd string up, most likely ending the season getting solid 2nd string minutes. As of now, that's the only thing I can predict.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't choose on this one. I want to think Saras will be better, but there's always a doubt that he won't succeed. Both players will have to work from 3rd string up, most likely ending the season getting solid 2nd string minutes. As of now, that's the only thing I can predict.



Saras at this point will not come in as a 3rd string. Larry did not stalk this guy half way around the world and give him a 12 million dollar deal for 3rd string minutes.

Most likely he will still back up Jax and Tinsley at this point. Depending on if JJ resigns or not. From what I have heard and what most analysts have said Granger as well will come in right away and compete for back up minutes. Now certainly that situation could change depending on if and when JJ is resigned and how he competes in camp, as well as if Granger is fully healed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> Saras at this point will not come in as a 3rd string. Larry did not stalk this guy half way around the world and give him a 12 million dollar deal for 3rd string minutes.


Saras probably won't be playing much in the first 5 games. Rick's going to make newcommers work for their playing time, not just give it to them at first.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Out of curiosity PacersGuy, why do you hate Saras so much?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nikos said:


> Out of curiosity PacersGuy, why do you hate Saras so much?


1. Throughout the Olympics I saw him act as a jerk, yelling belligerently at his own teamates, complaining constantly to the refs, and taunting his opponents non-stop.

2. He destroyed team USA.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. Throughout the Olympics I saw him act as a jerk, yelling belligerently at his own teamates, complaining constantly to the refs, and taunting his opponents non-stop.
> 
> 2. He destroyed team USA.


I can agree with #2, but #1 is bull****.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. Throughout the Olympics I saw him act as a jerk, yelling belligerently at his own teamates, complaining constantly to the refs, and taunting his opponents non-stop.
> 
> 2. He destroyed team USA.


You hate him more than any other player in the world because of that? Wow..


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> You hate him more than any other player in the world because of that? Wow..



Especially coming from a Pacers fan...look at Reggie, he was classic with his taunting and all that, but I love him for that. As far as yelling at your teammates, well that's another thing, but I can't knock a player for being passionate and emotionally involved with the game....(Ron Artest).


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

vigilante said:


> You hate him more than any other player in the world because of that? Wow..


Yep. He's the biggest ass on the basketball court that I've witnessed. I've rarely seen anyone rip into their own teamates as bad as Sarunas did.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Yep. He's the biggest ass on the basketball court that I've witnessed. I've rarely seen anyone rip into their own teamates as bad as Sarunas did.


There are plenty of saras games downloaduble on the net. If you find anything what you fantasize in your posts as facts -shear with us, because I saw 90% of Saras games last 3 seasons and i don't get what are you talking about .


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mauzer said:


> There are plenty of saras games downloaduble on the net. If you find anything what you fantasize in your posts as facts -shear with us, because I saw 90% of Saras games last 3 seasons and i don't get what are you talking about .


Even the announcers during the games were amazed at how rude he was acting.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Even the announcers during the games were amazed at how rude he was acting.


 Show us the facts. :raised_ey


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Even the announcers during the games were amazed at how rude he was acting.


What announcers and during what games?


----------



## son shine (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a hard time believing this is even a question. A seasoned veteran of how many Euro league championships who torched the Larry Brown led Olympic squad for 28 last summer compared to the rookie who is coming off knee surgery?
No question. Sarunas.


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Saras because he will be our backup PG and he will have more minutes and an opportunity to effect the game. I love A.J. and am proud he had really stepped up his game but Saras will get the time. Granger is a great young player but he will play behind Artest and battle playing minutes out with James Jones (if we resign him) and even Fred Jones to an extent.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

USERNAME IS FULL said:


> I think Saras because he will be our backup PG and he will have more minutes and an opportunity to effect the game. I love A.J. and am proud he had really stepped up his game but Saras will get the time. Granger is a great young player but he will play behind Artest and battle playing minutes out with James Jones (if we resign him) and even Fred Jones to an extent.


Welcome newbie... :wave:


----------



## TheNap (Aug 23, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Yep. He's the biggest ass on the basketball court that I've witnessed. I've rarely seen anyone rip into their own teamates as bad as Sarunas did.


Well we will find out for sure in a few months. I haven't heard any Euro fan complain about this so far so I have a hard time believing it, at least in a "bad teammate" context.

I just saw Reggie chew JO out for 2 minutes straight alone in the middle of the court last season, and I saw Jamal and AJ get onto Jack pretty bad about taking a quick shot when they were trying to kill time, so I don't think getting after a teammate making a mistake is always the mark of an a**.


Anyway, this impact question is moot. You can't make an impact without PT and Saras should see the court a lot more than Granger will. Of course if Granger does get as much PT it will mean that he is really kicking butt and probably having a bigger impact.


----------

